# Newbie looking for supplies nr maidstone



## R4mpage

Fairly new to the forum . Last time i was here was when i was in manchester . Got some great advice on the boards for when i came to sort out my at the time car . Mazda rx8 which i ended up flatting and polishing and the results were great and got a qlmost mirror finnish . Did use a firm in altrincham but cant remember the name now but i think they did close .

Now im in maidstone .
Looking for some near but places to get some new fear to polish up my 2012 mazda 6 and wifes 12plate astra. Both white in colour though mine is metalic white clour .

If any one knkws any places near maidstone for supplies be much apreciated 

Thanks
Dave


----------

